# hair dye skin test



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya

i am due to have foils next week and the hairdresser wants to do a skin test and says its safe past 12 weeks so i booked an appointment

is this right?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you should be fine, the hairdresser will know the products well,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you but i have decide against having my hair coloured and will live with the roots as i am a bit of a worrier


----------

